# Enrique Iglesias Concert



## outbreakchicago (Jan 15, 2013)

These are Pics of the very first concert I shot. This was a private concert so the place was not big, the stage was fairly close. I was sitting on the balcony level pretty much dead center. These photos were taken about 3 years ago when I first started off, I shot with a canon rebel XS with the 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS. I have learned a lot since this concert. For those who think you can't get pretty decent shots with a lower end camera you can, it certainly with have a lot of noise but as far as trying to compose your pics and get the right shot it's very good to practice with. as you can tell even after noise reduction you can still see noise but again I wasn't experienced at this point in time. Hope you guys like the pics. would love your thoughts on this throw back pics. thanks.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 16, 2013)

It must have been painful have to listen to his music, i would have slit my wrists


----------



## kathyt (Jan 16, 2013)

These are very nice. I would have just left some of the grain, because removing too much grain made them a little bit too soft on some. You did a great job of rockin' your Rebel though.


----------



## kathyt (Jan 16, 2013)

By the way, he is smokin' in that second pic!


----------



## outbreakchicago (Jan 16, 2013)

@gsgary he actually puts on a great show very interactive with his fans. @kathy I'm not of fan of the super soft plastic look either wen it comes to concerts but back then I thought it was not acceptable to have noise at all. Thanks for the feed back guys really appreciate it


----------

